# Oral fibrosarcoma



## Max209 (Mar 25, 2016)

laurie1018 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this forum, and unfortunately I come here for advice for a tragic reason. My beautiful 7 year old golden retriever was diagnosed with a malignant oral fibrosarcoma in his left cheek. Needless to say, the last week and a half have been horrible.
> 
> I would appreciate any advice. Right now, we are trying to figure out what we can do, and what we can afford. We just had a surgical consult, and will be obtaining a radiological consult in a few days. Surgery requires a CT scan first, so we still don't know if that's even possible. The surgeon wanted us to check into radiation, too. I am nervous about all of this. I want to save my dog, but not to make him feel worse, or make his last days miserable.
> 
> ...


 So sorry to hear that.
Sounds like they already did a biopsy to get a "tissue diagnosis". I am guessing they may want to do some blood work and a chest x-ray to see if any signs of the tumor spreading are present and possibly some other tests. Sometimes the tumor can be removed ("excised") and that gets rid of it, but usually the term malignant implies some spreading. I would try to see a Veterinary Oncologist as they are your best source of accurate information, but sometimes that may not be convenient/local or even practical, and then going with the best local Vet available possibly one that can consult with an Oncologist by phone.


----------



## laurie1018 (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for your advice. We have been investigating our options for the last week or so, and have decided just to give our dog the happiest life he can have while he is with us. 

We did have the option of surgery, but they would have to remove parts of his lower and upper jaw, as well as, the TMJ. Then, he would need 19 consecutive doses of radiation. I was almost ready to do it, even though it would have cost me all of my savings. However, I am so afraid we would put him through all of that, and still not get a cure. I want him to be happy for the last few months of his life, not miserable and even more sick. 

It's a very hard time for us now, but I am getting through it the best way I can: spending as much time with my sweet dog as I can, and making sure he is happy for now.


----------



## Max209 (Mar 25, 2016)

I think you definitely made the right decision. My first Golden, many years ago was generally healthy, but his latter years, 11-13 he developed numerous lumps and skin lesions, none of which looked serious. Eventually he developed a GI tumor that was removed from the distal portion of his small bowel, and thankfully was benign. It had to be removed because at roughly golf ball size it was causing intermittent vomiting and partial obstruction. We took him to Veterinary surgeon for the procedure and he did well, but they decided that as long as he was under general anesthesia for the GI tumor removal they would biopsy all these nuisance lesions. As luck would have it, he had some slight bleeding from his nose the day before the abdominal surgery. I thin k there were 8 different lesions they biopsied and all were benign except the one in his nose that caused the bleeding. I do not recall the exact name of the tumor, but they said hey could have it removed by removing his entire nose/muzzle. Took him to U of P for a cat scan that showed the nasal tumor had not spread, and they had pictures of another Golden they did the procedure on. He really LOVED to sniff everything, and I just could not put him through such a life altering procedure at that age, so we decided to try anti-inflammatory drugs and antibiotics to reduce the inflammation and stop the bleeding. This worked for several months, but eventually it was time and we had to let him go. He lived a very full and active life, and 13 was a reasonably "ripe old age". But, regardless of age, I still feel that such a drastic procedure would not be in the dogs best interest. Make the most of whatever good time he has left.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Chemo doesn't interfere with their daily lives. My boy, Andy, had chemo a year and a half for lymphoma. He _lived_ every day of it and was a happy camper. It was 'pay as you go', some weeks several hundred, others less. 

You'll better know your medical options (surgery, radiation, chemo ...) as a little more time passes. Many of us well know the sudden shock of hearing our fur kids have cancer. Sounds like you're seeing the right specialists in order to determine the best course of treatment. Cancer isn't necessarily a death sentence anymore. Have hope and live every day to the fullest with him ... He doesn't know he's sick. 

If you want to spread out the cost for a surgery and other major expenses without dipping into your bank account, besides credit cards there are payment options available like *CareCredit*


Wishing you all the best


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Laurie I am sorry I am so late seeing this. I am not on the board like I once was. I am so sorry to hear about your golden. 

I have a golden at home named Teddi she is 9.5 years old. She was diagnosed with Fibrosarcoma last year on her nose. Official diagnosis was in Oct, but the lump appeared last July. My vet told me when we talked after her diagnosis, we were talking probably 10-12 months. We too made the decision to just manage Teddi and see what is what. 

I am pleased to note, that she is almost 1 year from when we found her lump and she is doing great! The only thing she is on is Previcox for her bad hips. She walks regularly, still instigates ruckus with the younger dogs and except for a HUGE lump on her face, you probably wouldn't know there is a problem. Of course "I" notice, she tires more easily and she sounds like a kid with a stuffed nose. I don't know how this will progress, how much time we have, but I make every day count. 

I hope your dog handles things as tough as Teddi has. Teddi is a fighter. She has had severe HD since the day she was born. I worry she doesn't show pain, but I tell her it's ok to let me know I will take care of her. It's a promise I made, to love and care her whole life. 

Good Luck!
Ann


----------



## jfiliberto (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi,
Our golden Teri was just diagnoseed with Fibrosarcoma in her nose. Can anyone who has experience with this tell me if you see occasional blood mixed with saliva ?

I am hoping it is either a temporary issue or something that is to be expected with this health issue

Thanks
Teri & Jim


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry that you are dealing with this horrible diagnosis. I don't have any experience with it, but trust your own instincts about the best course of treatments.


----------

